# Eg2 smoke silver chrome lenses?



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I have them, great for a bluebird day like I had yesterday. You'd be better off with something else in low or flat light.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Rufus said:


> I have them, great for a bluebird day like I had yesterday. You'd be better off with something else in low or flat light.




do they look cool though?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Where can you buy these lens at though been looking for these particular lens for a while now. Anyone know where?


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Bazi said:


> Where can you buy these lens at though been looking for these particular lens for a while now. Anyone know where?


ebay!

10char


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

My wife has them. Haha... I don't know what you mean by looking cool... they're alright I guess. They just look like a dark mirror.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

i think if you had them, you'd have a cool new avatar


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

they look like this


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

jitpunkia how do they fit on you any gaps? read that there not good for asians. Also have u tried it out with any helmets?


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

i dont wear helmets .it fits me quite fine, i have a big face i think


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I tried to get some of the goggles off ebay... 

they are expensive as shit


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

i heard from some people they got some eg2 for cheap on craigslist


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

i've used them for the past 2 seasons, like em heaps and they fit with my bern helmet if im so inclined to use it


----------



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2010)

Mine fit fine with my bern helmet, no gaps. I have an asian face and there is a slight gap around the bridge, but nothing to cry about.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

WhiskeyMilitia.com: Nomis OG Gradient Full-Zip Hooded Sweatshirt - Men's - $39.98 - 60% off

They're on WM right now for $69.99


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I missed them lol.. but I got them for 69.99 on ebay! maybe - if I didn't get scammed.. we'll see soon.


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

eg2 smoke chrome + eg.5


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

which lens is that? i like it, i think i'm gonna buy it.


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

smoke chrome lense


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

today


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I just have the basic ones.. they work pretty decently on a fair day. I just hate everything being yellow lol


----------

